# Why was the slaughter/dog food



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

thread closed? Was there some rule broken and if so 
exactly " what?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I just went and reread the forum. The personal attacks were probably the bickering back and forth between you and LadyAshen it was off topic and kind of just snide and mean. 

Everything else seemed to be on topic...


----------



## IronRoseFarms (Dec 16, 2008)

It is understandably a touchy subject. The big thing is no reasoning will change those for or those against, so probably best for the peace of the forum. I hope my comments was not taken as personal attacks, it was never meant that way.

James


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think any of us mean for our comments to personally attack people....We just are feel very strongly about our positions.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree I saw nothing that was a personal attack. But I assume some rule must have been broken to get it closed I'm trying to figure what rule that was?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

"If your post is nasty, condescending, rude, etc., regardless of how subtle, and whether shrouded in the form of opinion or otherwise, it is subject to be removed and your access to the Horse Forum may be restricted."

"If you can't share your opinion in such a way so as to preserve the friendly, fun, helpful nature of the community, don't."

So...I guess maybe the bickering broke that? I don't know. Most of the time when a thread gets locked or someone gets called out I think there's really no reason for it but maybe I am just used to more uncensored forums? 

A lot of people liked the debate section and that got closed, I think they don't want us ruffling any feathers...or something.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't know either thats why I was asking? I'd think if the moderators want to avert " personal attacks " or rules broken they would point out " exactly " what the problem was to avoid future infractions.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The horseforum team has been reviewing this thread for several months now. It has from time to time gotten a little "hot" and then cooled down and started back up again. There has been some bickering throughout and it was decided that it was just time to close it. 

That does not mean that another thread cannot be started with a fresh topic if you so choose. Just please, be respectful and keep it clean.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you for explaining it.


----------



## Joe0121 (Oct 6, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> "If your post is nasty, condescending, rude, etc., regardless of how subtle, and whether shrouded in the form of opinion or otherwise, it is subject to be removed and your access to the Horse Forum may be restricted."
> 
> "If you can't share your opinion in such a way so as to preserve the friendly, fun, helpful nature of the community, don't."
> 
> ...


I am a regular on a lot of forums, I thought corvetteforum.com was really policed, but this place is very regulated, and rightfully so. there are a lot of young people on here and they don't need to be exposed to that sort of thing. Also if you want wild forum, ls1tech, pirate4x4 and other come to mind. 

Every online forum has a personality for sure, I like it around here so threads like that getting locked don't bother me. If I want sarcasm, and internet meltdowns I have a whole host of forums in my bookmarks for that.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok. 
I don't want a wild forum...
But alright.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

> You would choose to murder and eat people over eating a horse? Rather sad to say the least not to mention very illegal. But it does display what I've said all along I've just never heard a logical reason to ban the slaughter of livestock regardless of species. Nor have I ever heard anyone say a person should eat their horse unless they choose to.


how can you not see the personal attack in this?


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

I honestly don't see the personal attack in that statement. I do see facts. I think it IS a little depressing that a person would rather eat their own kind than an animal that is technically livestock. Plus it IS very illegal to kill and then eat people, history is full offenders who have been placed in prison for multiple life sentences for this offense. The rest of the post just seemed to be county stating his opinion and observances.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

the "rather sad" part is the personal attack. There were others too, it was not only county.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Feeling its " rather sad " that someone would eat a human is a personal attack? I think only if ones going out of their way to find it. I feel its sad someone would eat a human theres no personal attack about it.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

county said:


> Feeling its " rather sad " that someone would eat a human is a personal attack? I think only if ones going out of their way to find it. I feel its sad someone would eat a human theres no personal attack about it.


I agree. I don't want to eat my horses or anybody elses for that matter, but if it came down to eat a horse or starve I'd be there with my fork.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

^ I actually would rather starve:mrgreen: than eat Joe....but thats just me... Talking about slaughter in general is always a hot topic on another forum we can only talk about it if it is for learning purposes otehrwise it is prohibited.


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

Please, don't tell me you took my statement about rather eating people over horses literally!

You would have to be either naive , gullible, or paranoid to believe that. What I was saying is that under no circumstances would I eat my horse or anyone elses. 

My horse is my companion, and I value her over many humans -- she has more compassion, loyalty, common sense and personality.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Well as long as were throwing out insults I thought your making the statement was rather dense.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rather then remove this thread without any explanation I am simply going to lock it. If you have any questions or concerns please PM myself or one of the other mods. I'm going to post a quote from the *Conscientious Etiquette Policy* for referenc.

*Please exercise what we call conscientious etiquette when you post. This means that you keep the objective of preserving the forum's friendly, fun, helpful environment in the forefront of your mind as you write your message.*

*If your post is nasty, condescending, rude, etc., regardless of how subtle, and whether shrouded in the form of opinion or otherwise, it is subject to be removed and your access to the Horse Forum may be restricted.*

Thanks,
farmpony84


----------

